# Uiterlijk > Huid >  Wratten Bij Kinderen?

## Jacqueline

Mijn dochtertje van 5 had last van wratjes, ik denk dat het waterwratjes waren.

Heb een simpel product daarvoor gebruikt, wat eigenlijk al sinds de vorige eeuw voor allerlei problemen wordt gebruikt zoals schaafwonden, brandwondjes, maar bij m&#39;n dochtertje heeft het gezorgd dat haar wratten minder werden en dat ... zonder het te laten wegbranden bij een huisarts, wat zo pijnlijk is en waar niemand op zit te wachten&#33;&#33;

Dus ........ heb je zelf wratten of je kinderen, ik heb de oplossing.

Mail mij op: [email protected] voor meer informatie over dit product.
het is super &#33;
 :Big Grin:

----------


## berendsen

Hoi Jacqueline, mijn zoon van 8 heeft water wratten op zijn balletjes en wordt helemaal gek van de jeuk. kun je mij vertellen welk middeltje ik hiervoor moet gebruiken.
Strooi er nu menthol poeder op maar helpt niet.

groeten Lianne

----------

